

LibReSSL – Remove SRP code. It contains a bug but the details are under embargo - Karellen
http://anoncvs.estpak.ee/cgi-bin/cgit/openbsd-src/commit/lib/libssl?id=433a55fd163f63a8edce2e415984aeaaf4614441

======
cultureulterior
Aww, that's a pity. I liked the idea of SRP

~~~
wtbob
Yeah, SRP of one of those rare Good Ideas which has never taken off as it
should.

